# Boards, Beer & BS - Snowboard Podcast Episode 6



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought about writing a long winded response then realized maybe it's time we do a guest podcast where I join you and we discuss the finer points of snowboard reviews and I call a few people out for their mediocrity. It's a subject that needs some serious authentication.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I thought about writing a long winded response then realized maybe it's time we do a guest podcast where I join you and we discuss the finer points of snowboard reviews and I call a few people out for their mediocrity. It's a subject that needs some serious authentication.


Oh for sure, I'd be happy to have you on for a show. I'll be away until start of August on some travel trips, but I'll msg you after that and we can figure out a good time to get it done.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds good. I can give you some left over Parks and Wreck footage I shot too for the video portion of these podcasts.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I thought about writing a long winded response then realized maybe it's time we do a guest podcast where I join you and we discuss the finer points of snowboard reviews and I call a few people out for their mediocrity. It's a subject that needs some serious authentication.


I was wondering what you'd think of the "snowboard reviews are useless" part of the podcast.

I look forward to your guest appearance and opinions in a future podcast.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought the snowboard review part was spot on.

I don't know what was up with the video, but i think I'm snowblind. Or snowdulled. 

I actually listened to the whole podcast (the switch conversation almost lost me-but I stuck around), which is very rare for me. Thanks.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Tatanka Head said:


> I thought the snowboard review part was spot on.
> 
> I don't know what was up with the video, but i think I'm snowblind. Or snowdulled.
> 
> I actually listened to the whole podcast (the switch conversation almost lost me-but I stuck around), which is very rare for me. Thanks.


Awesome, glad to hear you liked the podcast!

The background snowboard video is honestly just there as filler for when I upload to youtube since it's actually just originally recorded as a itunes voice only podcast. I just put in whatever old b-roll footage I have lying around since I think most people just put the video/podcast on and listen to it while it runs in the background anyway.

And yeah, thanks for sticking through the topics.

My audience is kind of all over the map, some like my site for the entrepreneurial/business talk, some for snowboard tips, some for general snowboard discussion, so I try to mix it up a little to see what people like 

Thanks for the feedback! Always useful to know what topics you enjoyed.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, if you & BA do get a podcast arranged? Make sure you give us plenty of advance notice! That's an interview I wouldn't want to miss. I think that particular topic getting discussed, especially by BA? That would be a very interesting, informative discussion!! :thumbsup:


Not to mention, probably funny as hell! :laugh:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Yeah for sure, I'll make sure to post it to the forum whenever it gets recorded.


----------

